# *Minonokuni set, cerax, coticule



## illuminasi666 (Jan 20, 2018)

Just getting into traditional knives!












That a natural Coticule with blue belgian stone! The stripes are greenish, with reddish inclusions!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice size Coticule!


----------

